# Pandora's Box - Bixonic Expandora



## reubenreub (Aug 16, 2019)

https://imgur.com/a/Bqqy0fY


This is the Pandora's Box built with a diode toggle mod (silicon, no clipping, and red LEDs) for different levels of compression and flavor. I honestly didn't know what to expect from this one but the unusual circuit design really intrigued me. All I can say is WOW! Wonderful tonal response and a huge range of gain sounds, especially with the clipping toggle. This is quite possibly my favorite distortion that I've built from PedalPCB.... Which I think is saying a lot, considering how many great projects there are on here. Highly recommended!


----------



## Gordo (Aug 16, 2019)

Yow, what a killer looking build inside and out!!!  The finish on that thing is outrageous.  Is grey/white swirl?  What did you use for the lettering, paint pen?  I generally don't get too fired up over finishes (mostly because its the part of a build I like doing the least) but this thing really speaks to me


----------



## K Pedals (Aug 16, 2019)

reubenreub said:


> https://imgur.com/a/Bqqy0fY
> 
> 
> This is the Pandora's Box built with a diode toggle mod (silicon, no clipping, and red LEDs) for different levels of compression and flavor. I honestly didn't know what to expect from this one but the unusual circuit design really intrigued me. All I can say is WOW! Wonderful tonal response and a huge range of gain sounds, especially with the clipping toggle. This is quite possibly my favorite distortion that I've built from PedalPCB.... Which I think is saying a lot, considering how many great projects there are on here. Highly recommended!


Yeah I love this one....


----------



## reubenreub (Aug 16, 2019)

Thanks so much! Yeah the finish is a technique I've been working in for a while now. Used the light gray smallbear 125b and used a water-based gray paint, let it partially dry, then rinse it off for that interesting texture and swirl. The lettering is done with a posca paint pen, which is a fun way to do the lettering. Honestly, doing the enclosures has become one of my favorite parts! I like doing all sorts of different finishes and having fun with it.


----------



## mad5066 (Aug 17, 2019)

Nice build, you've inspired me to build one next!


----------



## reubenreub (Aug 17, 2019)

mad5066 said:


> Nice build, you've inspired me to build one next!


 Awesome! It's honestly so good! Just be sure to check the docs as there are some unusual components.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 28, 2019)

Very creative.  I take it you put on a layer or two of clear coat after the lettering.


----------



## reubenreub (Aug 28, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Very creative.  I take it you put on a layer or two of clear coat after the lettering.



Most certainly! Got to keep things safe.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Aug 28, 2019)

great build. let's hear a clip!


----------



## reubenreub (Aug 28, 2019)

So I don't have a very good way to record videos but hopefully this gives you a good sense of how many sounds are in this thing!

Here are two videos where I keep all the knobs the same but just change the I and II toggles. Everything from light grit to almost gated fuzz sounds!


----------



## zgrav (Aug 28, 2019)

Nice variety of buzzsaws going on there.  : ^ )


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Aug 28, 2019)

awesome. thanks


----------

